# How do you ask for drugs from your doc?



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

I have been battling with anxiety some kind of fierce. Last night a man tried to come through my bedroom window while I was asleep and my husband came in a stopped him and called the police. I want to know how i should ask for Xanax or Valium. It seems like they only want to give me Buspar, Zoloft, Prozac type drugs which are not helping my panic issues. I dont want to seem "srug seeking or addicted" but I cannot live my life like this.Steffie


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Ask your doctor exactly as you posed the question here. If your GP won't prescibe them, go see a Psychiatrist. A Psych doctor is more apt to give out a Rx for barbituates or other antianxiety meds.


----------



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

Pryncss,I have been battling anxiety all my life. I can completely relate with your story. I myself, take Prozac and Klonopin. Both make me feel like #### but it's better than the depression and anxiety. HOWEVER..... if I could start all over, which I plan to do the next time by bowels will let me, I would have never started the Klonopin. My mother was addicted to Xanax and it was not a pretty site when she came off it. I'm not looking forward to coming off the Klonopin. My doctor warned me and before I saw a psychiatrist I had only used it when things got rough. I then went to a psychiatrist and he talked me into taking it every day. Once that started and I got addicted to it there has been no turning back. If you can, in any way, stay off of those types of drugs on an every day basis I would. Have you tried Paxil? It has been proven to help with panic and anxiety along with the depression. I couldn't take it for numerous reasons or I would be on it instead of the Prozac. Maybe your doctor could get you on Paxil (or something similar), give you something like Xanax or Klonopin for those emergency situations until the anti-depressant kicks in. Give it at least 3 months. I know that sounds like a long time but in the long run it will be worth it.Hang in there. Anxiety is a horrible monster.E-mail me if you need to... I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

It would be best if you check with your doctor as others here have suggested. If you are upset and anxious.... tell you doctor.... drugs like Xanax and Valium, while sometimes indicated for good reasons, can be very addictive... so when your doctors suggest your taking antidepressants instead, they are looking out for you. Trust them. Without knowing your background, diagnosis and so forth, none of us can really give you pharmacological advice.... you need to start with your doctor and go from there.But we're all here if you need to vent.Love, Evie


----------

